# NI Reaktor 6.2.1: Logic X Midi FX Support Added



## synthpunk (Jan 9, 2018)

adds Logic X Midi FX support
https://www.native-instruments.com/forum/threads/reaktor-6-2-1.323769/


----------



## synthpunk (Jan 9, 2018)

VERY quick test using NI Reaktor Spiral sequencer (from the factory library) as a midi plugin in Logic X to drive Alchemy. (drums via microtonic) Audio: https://app.box.com/s/5t9jfly2evobv3anf2vf3ja5tulcsqa4


----------

